# αποκλειστική προθεσμία



## Ambrose (Nov 20, 2008)

Μου κάνει εδώ και καιρό εντύπωση η χρήση της λέξης "αποκλειστικός" όπως χρησιμοποιείται εδώ για παράδειγμα: 

"Να θυμίσουμε πως για το τμήμα Αντίρριο - Γιάννενα προβλέπονται οι παρακάτω αποκλειστικές τμηματικές προθεσμίες: 1.Ολοκλήρωση κατασκευών στο ημιτελές τμήμα..."

Να υποθέσω ότι η λέξη χρησιμοποιείται με την έννοια του αποκλεισμού (από τη σύμβαση) σε περίπτωση μη τήρησης; Κι αναρωτιέμαι: θα μπορούσαμε να επεκτείνουμε αυτή τη χρήση και τη συγκεκριμένη σημασία και σε άλλα contexts;

Εδώ το αποδίδει στα Αγγλικά ως "mandatory time limit".


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 20, 2008)

Καλό θα ήταν να μην υπάρξει άμεση συσχέτιση "αποκλειστικής προθεσμίας" και "αποκλεισμού". Καταρχάς, επειδή στην περίπτωση του αναδόχου στον οποίο έχει ανατεθεί η εκτέλεση σύμβασης δεν νοείται "αποκλεισμός", αλλά "έκπτωση". Έπειτα, η χρήση του επιθέτου ' αποκλειστική" προκειμένου περί προθεσμίας αφορά κυρίως τον αναγκαστικό/ δεσμευτικό/ υποχρεωτικό χαρακτήρα της και δεν περιορίζεται στις δημόσιες συμβάσεις. Συνήθως, χρησιμοποιείται για την άσκηση δικονομικών ή ουσιαστικών δικαιωμάτων: μετά τη λήξη της αποκλειστικής προθεσμίας δεν υπάρχει πλέον δυνατότητα άσκησης του δικαιώματος (π.χ. άσκησης προσφυγής).

Για μια μεταφραστική λύση: binding time limit/ délai contraignant (ΔΕΚ απόφαση της 11ης Σεπτεμβρίου 2008, C-274/07, Επιτροπή κατά Λιθουανίας, σκέψη 53).


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 20, 2008)

ΟΚ. It makes very good sense! Ευχαριστώ πολύ.


----------

